# TPM Bit Encrption



## sr2449 (Nov 9, 2011)

Mobo: ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 AM3+ AMD 990FX + SB950 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS - Newegg.com

I want to use the bit locker encryption in windows, but I need a Trusted Platform Module..

Anyone has a suggestion on where to look? I could only find a few out there, and I don't have any experience buying a TPM.

Thanks!


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

I just had a quick Google, and can only see units available on eBay.
Asus, Gigabyte, Dell and Lenovo are some names that use them.


----------



## sr2449 (Nov 9, 2011)

Panther063 said:


> I just had a quick Google, and can only see units available on eBay.
> Asus, Gigabyte, Dell and Lenovo are some names that use them.


Yeah, I double checked that my motherboard had the slot for it.


----------



## sr2449 (Nov 9, 2011)

I still need help on this, if anyone knows..Thanks!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Under a minute with Google found this at the Asus eStore. $19.99
Trusted Platform Module (TPM)

Shop around, on Amazon and Ebay for as little as $12


----------

